# Drying up mares milk?!



## pinkypug1 (14 December 2011)

Due to unexplained lameness ive had to bring my mare in this afternoon & in the process weaned her 6 month old foal. I couldnt bring the foal in due to field sharer not being able to stay out alone & at such short notice couldnt get another buddy!

Luckly it seemed to go ok, mare boxed up fine & foal remained calm... same cant be said for other mare who was a little upset. Just been to check foal & her buddy & both settled in the field fine. Mare is also very relaxed at the stables.

Question is how do i go about drying up milk? will it happen naturally or do i need to give a helping hand. I know to stop hard feed, she will just be getting her vits & mins with a handful of chaff. Due to lameness (due to severe mud fever) she cant be turned out much as paddocks are very wet, so she will get a little in hand walking & turnout in indoor school for a hour a day. I am hoping to turn her back out with foal at end of January or is this too soon? Also will she be sore during this process? and therefore should i refrain from ridden work (obv when mud fever has healed up) i would only be hacking but dont want to if she will be sore. 
many thanks for any advice


----------



## forestfantasy (15 December 2011)

Turn her out in the school and walk in hand as much as possible,i would also ride if you can.
You do right to stop hard feed, also for the first few days i milk a couple of squirts off from each teat if necessary (watch for kicking if she's a bit tender) but generally play it by ear, last time we had 2 mares, one i had to milk a bit off everyday for a week the other i never had to bother with.

Generally if the bag is large and hard in a morning i'd milk a little off to relieve the pressure if not leave her be.

Regarding re-introducing the foal i'd wait a few months at least in case foaly goes back to the milk bar and mum allows it!


----------



## Alexart (15 December 2011)

Drying up a stabled mare is not ideal at all, but in this instance it looks like you'll have to, I'd cut out any feed, just very well soaked hay - make it as poor as possible, don't cut out water as some do or she could colice.  
I'd try and walk her out several times in the day - it's the walking action which helps them dry up and get the fluids dispersing - standing still means her udder will just fill up and be really uncomfortable.  
Keep a very close eye on her udder - it will fill and get hard which is normal, however it should not be hot - if hot get some antibiotics into her straight away and try and strip out some of the gunk.  Some people do strip out a small amount when weaning just to ease the pressure - which may help but it can also stimulate milk production - so personal preference on that one and commn sense.  I've never weaned a mare inside before - I always turn mine out onto very poor pasture and leave for 6 weeks before feeding as normal for winter, she should be fine to ride and it might help really as soon as she is sound - but generally they are dried up within 6 - 8 weeks.  
As for putting the foal back in Jan - waaay to soon, I would leave for 3 months minimum or you'll be back to square one!!


----------



## AengusOg (16 December 2011)

The last thing you want is for her to get mastitis. Wash her udder down with vinegar every day and her milk will dry up very quickly. I've done this with mares and with bitches.


----------

